# According to Eva Longoria....



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Tony Parker is coming out with a rap album, both in French and English. Idk if this was posted before.....but we all heard Tony rap......... :dead:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow, im going to buy it just for parker but not sure how good it will be


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Has too be better than anything the Roc is putting out :wink:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Go DJ! said:


> Has too be better than anything the Roc is putting out :wink:


lol at least you can understand me when i rap lol i wouldnt say im a good rapper but i impressed mob's nephew with a few of my lyrics


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Eh, don't let him do it.. Look at how horrible Troy Hudson's album ended up... He rapped only about the Wolves and had 1 concert and then rapped at halftime of a Lynx game.... :dead:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Eh, don't let him do it.. Look at how horrible Troy Hudson's album ended up... He rapped only about the Wolves and had 1 concert and then rapped at halftime of a Lynx game.... :dead:



Damn, I didn't hear anything about that stuff. 



As far as Parker, I'll support him as a basketball player.....as a rapper, he's on his own.


----------



## manu20 (Jun 24, 2005)

i heard some french dudes rap with wu tang so it might not be that bad


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

That was with Wu-tang though.. With one of the great rap groups. This is a pro ball player going solo...If Kobe couldn't go big rapping in italian, and Shaq couldn't go big rapping normaly (well he sort of did but it sucked), Parker's album is going to be embarrasing.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

heck yeah it's embarrasing... i'm kind of embarass to know that one of my favorite player will come out w/ a rap album...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ball players just shouldnt rap. Plain and simple. I'm a die hard hip-hop head, and I hate wack MC's, and even though I respect ball players on the court....99.9% them are wack MC's. The only successful tranisition from ball to rap, was Shaq. He wasnt even that good, he just had great guest spots, on one album he had Biggie, Rakim, Hova(I know Roc5 will side with me on this, Nas>>>>>J Hova) Just leave the mic too the artist, and the ball to the players.



> i heard some french dudes rap with wu tang so it might not be that bad


 Like Sheefo said, thats the Wu. You can throw me on a track with Raekwon, Ghostface Killah, Inspeckta Dech, Method Man, Rza, Gza, ODB(rip) and I'd go platinum.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Go DJ! said:


> Just leave the mic too the artist, and the ball to the players.


Haha. Reminds of a line by my man, Shinoda. "If ya new to hip hop, you're welcome if your serious, but not on the mic. Leave that to the experienced."


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Not that it's basketball related, but supposedly Eva Longoria was knocked unconscious for like 4 minutes while filming an episode of Desperate Housewives.


----------

